# hamburg 68- blackberr 8320



## mwainy (Sep 4, 2009)

hello, i have a hamburg 68 car stereo and a blackberry 8320 phone, i seem to be having blueooth connection problems, when i make a call they cant hearme, and i cant hear them, but the call has made connection. I have un paired then repaired but still the same problem, this is my 2nd phone to do this. anyone help?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Turn the radio off next phone call.


----------

